# What's the easiest way turn turn keyboard keys into "turbo" mode?



## Ozpa (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello! 

I'm in need to make certain keyboard keys "turbo" mode, meaning you would spam a key while holding down the button. Just like text like editors spam a key if you hold it but not all applications perceive holding a key as "turbo". Hopefully windows can do it without any additional software or whatever really 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 15, 2012)

I dunno maybe moving your finger up and down? What program and how quickly do u need it spammed


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Could try messing with the repeat rate in Control Panel?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2012)

Depends on the keyboard but this is what macros are for.


----------



## Ozpa (Sep 15, 2012)

*ShiBDiB*: It needs to be spammed really quick, I can't mimic it by just pressing fast and my fingers would be tired in no time haha.

*INSTG8R*: The repeat rate only work in text editors and text boxes like the one you use on this forum to type in your text but doesn't work in other cases/programs.

*sneekypeet*: I've got the Logitech G15 v1, it has macros on the side but I need to make the regular keys on the keyboard in turbo mode not the macro keys on the side.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

I ALSO have a G15 and you can use the "G Keys" to make macros using ANY key on the keyboard that is what they are there for. If you want G15 to press "F" 50 times in a row you just have to make the macro that does it.


----------



## Ozpa (Sep 15, 2012)

That's the whole point - I cannot use any additional keys. I'm sorry if I was not clear in the 1st post about it. I need to make my "regular"(not G-keys or special macro keys) go turbo mode. I hope I'm clear.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

If you make a macro using "regular" keys they will be recognized as exactly that. Not sure what the problem is here. If you make "G18" as "F" it will be "F" just like you pressed "F" Outside of that I'm afraid there is no solution to your problem. Any program that is going to allow you to do that is going to involve keystroke mapping.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 15, 2012)

KeyTweak is what you want.  

http://webpages.charter.net/krumsick/

You can make any key on your keyboard to any other key, or create a macro!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> KeyTweak is what you want.
> 
> http://webpages.charter.net/krumsick/
> 
> You can make any key on your keyboard to any other key, or create a macro!



But essentially his keyboard already has the software to do that already.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 15, 2012)

The repeat key function (turbo or key spamming as you called it) is a function of the operating system.
When the keys are held down, Windows stuffs the keystrokes into the keyboard buffer.
If the application that you are running diposes of the keystrokes and only allows keystrokes at a certain rate there is nothing you can do to make it take them faster.
If the application is ignoring the buffer (not disposing, just not reading the buffer) you will get a keyboard buffer overflow and the computer will start beeping at you.

You may not be able to achieve what you want with a macro (or anything else) depending on how the application is written.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 15, 2012)

Still never answered what application?


----------



## Ozpa (Sep 16, 2012)

*INSTG8R*: I don't want to use the G keys, nor do I want to create a macro on those keys. What I need is to make my REGULAR keyboard keys go "turbo" spam mode in all applications so that it would recognize as if I'm mashing the button while I'm just holding it down.

*PVTCaboose1337*: That's a neat program, except that I can't find where it could make my buttons go turbo.

*Kreij*: I can imitate a turbo button by creating a macro of a single key press that repeats itself while the G-key is held down with a 10ms repeat delay and it works great. But the problem is I need the regular keys turn turbo instead.

*ShiBDiB*: Sorry I didn't answer earlier, it's a DirectDraw thingy/game/application.


----------

